# Summoned Demon OUIJA BOARD tutorial (polymer clay)



## The_Weird_Kid (Nov 9, 2019)

Demons have found a way to our world through the Ouija Board!!
SUMMONED... Demonic OUIJA board tutorial..


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Great job on the little demon in the OUIJA board. I like it.


----------



## The_Weird_Kid (Nov 9, 2019)

stick said:


> Great job on the little demon in the OUIJA board. I like it.


Thank you I appreciate it.


----------



## Miriya (Nov 6, 2009)

That is great. I love it!


----------



## The_Weird_Kid (Nov 9, 2019)

Miriya said:


> That is great. I love it!


Thank you. It was fun to make


----------



## The_Weird_Kid (Nov 9, 2019)

Miriya said:


> That is great. I love it!


Thank you. I may try and do more different ones.


----------



## The_Weird_Kid (Nov 9, 2019)

stick said:


> Great job on the little demon in the OUIJA board. I like it.


Thank you. I had fun with this one and I have still yet to find any other examples of this.


----------

